

Show HN: hackernews inside emacs - jaseemabid
http://i.imgur.com/QtZ7m.png
Theme             : solarized-dark ethanschoonover.com/solarized
Emacs plugin  : http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/hackernews
Screeshot       : http://i.imgur.com/QtZ7m.png
======
galactus
Are you doing it just for fun, or is there any benefit over using something
like w3m-emacs? (it could be nice to have emacs search HN for the currently
selected word and make it a link, or something like that)

